# Making the move



## Ozgirl81 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi I'm a newby to this on line forum stuff so hopefully I get this right. I am an31 year old Ozzie girl looking at moving over to Dubai mid next year. 
I plan on giving myself a month to find work at which point I'll stay. Is it difficult to find work over there at the moment? I only have a diploma (not uni) plus 10 years experience In Lending/finance. Or do you think its simply a case of being in the right place at the right time?


----------



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

Ozgirl81 said:


> Hi I'm a newby to this on line forum stuff so hopefully I get this right. I am an31 year old Ozzie girl looking at moving over to Dubai mid next year.
> I plan on giving myself a month to find work at which point I'll stay. Is it difficult to find work over there at the moment? I only have a diploma (not uni) plus 10 years experience In Lending/finance. Or do you think its simply a case of being in the right place at the right time?


Hey,

Welcome to the forum! In my opinion, it is definitely easier to find work once you are over here. Whilst some professionals do prefer a degree (degrees seem to be important here) you have a lot of experience and other qualifications. Dependant on whereabouts you want to work will define how easy it is to get a job. I would suggest expat woman for jobs, it's a reliable site which is regularly updated. And go to the company's main site e.g. Rak bank, for openings and vacancies as these wont be advertised elsewhere. You could also sign up at a recruitment agency for extra help. My advice would be to have a goal at what job you want, where you can do this in Dubai and to know the competition you are up against. 

Hope this helps!

Abi


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Abim for your advice well not to me but I am in a similar position moving over in April I have over 20 years of sales experience and just graduated from the UK ...there's two of us due over booked into the premier inn at Dubai investment Park for a month hopefully looking at securing something within that timeframe, my experience in the UK is in the automotive sector working for Mercedes and Volkswagen and also having experience within the real estate sector in The UK... I have heard this sector is vibrant at the moment and property is moving in the right direction ...I hope that's the case, I have an a good understanding of Dubai been over more than 20 times on holidays ..but this is work will be my first experience of looking to find work in Dubai hope it goes well for me and my friend.

If you have any advice, tips that would be great.... and OZGIRL hope all goes well for you out there you've got me on here now if you need any questions that need answering that are not employment related but general questions regards the areas in Dubai etc feel free to drop me a question ...in the meantime I wish you both a great Christmas and new year...


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi welcome to forum and to Dubai the land of dreams and hopes. I am sure both of u can find job easily coz u have experience in the market and thats main which now a days.Degree is a plus point but there are so many chances.Don`t worry market is climbing up slowly.


----------



## ahlam55 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm 19 years old and was born in Dubai, but currently living in London. I have the same question, as I would like to get a months work experience at one of Dubai's media companies, during the Easter holidays or before May, as part of my course. 

Currently studying production for live events and television. Previously studied; media writing with production. 

Hope to hear from someone soon. 

Thanks


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Ahlam55

Just go over to Dubai especially in media there are plenty of vacancies via dubizzle, have you family in dubai? If so the move for you would be very smooth, I'm sure there will be a company out there that is willing to take an energetic 19 year old on for work experience, personally I would email the top 20 media companies explaining your situation and hopefully you will get your post....

There are some links below 

The Middle East's Leading Job Site | Bayt.com

Jobs - Jobs in Gulf - Middle East - Dubai - Online jobs - Vacancies - Naukrigulf.com

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Riysoft - Web Development Services | Iphone App Development | Online Advertising | Web Solutions

Media & Digital Communications Group - Aegis Group plc

Careers

Hope this helps I'm in dubai from April if I can be if any help I will, my friend is opening a media company in 2013 he lives in Dubai so keep in touch you never know what's found the corner.

Zee


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

With regards to Media, I guarantee you the reputable ones will NOT be advertising on Dubizzle! All their job vacancies are done through their own websites, publications and media related sites.

What section of the media are you most interested in experiencing?


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

I did quote top 20 media companies but you need to widen your search you never know there might be a company on dubizzle there might not... No harm in looking


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> I did quote top 20 media companies but you need to widen your search you never know there might be a company on dubizzle there might not... No harm in looking


I asked what particular sector he's interested in because I work for one of the biggest media companies in the UAE and have contacts in most of the others - so could try and help! Having offered work experience to people in the past, he needs to be specific in what area he wants experience in. Looking at his previous experience and what he's studying, I would assume it's more broadcast - radio/tv. He's looking for work experience, not a job and that's very hard to come by here and very few organisations offer that opportunity.

ahlam55 - feel free to PM me and I'll see what I can do for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

I highly doubt in any sector, any reputable company would advertise on Dubizzle. When I was looking for a job in Amsterdam, I sorted the companies by revenue from highest to lowest in my sector, then I checked their HR section of their websites one by one and applied any open positions plus I search these companies on linkedIn and tried to reach the department managers and added them on LinkedIn with a nice message then introduced myself and asked for a coffee.

In this market, you must be active, just sending a resume to an agent or looking at monsterboard dubizzle will make your chances very low.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I asked what particular sector he's interested in because I work for one of the biggest media companies in the UAE and have contacts in most of the others - so could try and help! Having offered work experience to people in the past, he needs to be specific in what area he wants experience in. Looking at his previous experience and what he's studying, I would assume it's more broadcast - radio/tv. He's looking for work experience, not a job and that's very hard to come by here and very few organisations offer that opportunity.
> 
> ahlam55 - feel free to PM me and I'll see what I can do for you.



That's nice of you well done for helping I'm new as well I was just trying to guide the best I could but its great when people like yourself come in and give a helping hand ... Merry Christmas


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> That's nice of you well done for helping I'm new as well I was just trying to guide the best I could but its great when people like yourself come in and give a helping hand ... Merry Christmas


Fresh blood, talent, enthusiasm and a will to learn can be very hard to come by! So it's always great when you come across people looking to get stuck in.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Fresh blood, talent, enthusiasm and a will to learn can be very hard to come by! So it's always great when you come across people looking to get stuck in.


Very true I'm enthusiastic and love getting stuck in looking forward to April and starting out in Dubai ...


----------



## ahlam55 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much guys! Yes, I have loads of family in Dubai and they offered to help, but I'd like to show that I can go out there and find work for myself. I would definitely check out the sites thank you. The sector that I would like to work in is TV, shadowing the director or producer as I would love to become a director myself one day. I was wondering, will any of the companies out there provide; accommodation, flight and travel expenses?


----------

